# Flies for Bonefish



## fishon (Jan 11, 2005)

We are going to Bonaire for Spring Break and I have booked a 1/2 day bonefish trip. What types of flies should I be looking at? 

Any ideas where to purchase your suggestions

I have an 8w systems....is that too big?


----------



## FISHINGARTIST (Dec 14, 2004)

I would imagine crab and shrimp imitations would be on the list, your set up sounds good. The guide may suggest and have all the flies you would need, I'd ask.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Crazy Charlies, Clousers, snapping shrimp, mantis shrimp and glass minnows is a good start. If you get by FTU, check with Chris Phillips or Andy Packmore and / or if you get by Orvis, ask Marcos Enriques. 8 wt is fine, be sure your reel holds a couple hundred yards of backing. Tight lines, AC


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Most of your bonefish guides will suggest some really small customs. They have a tiny hook with some thread built up on the shank and a few little hairs on them. An 8 is perfect, hook a good one you will wonder why you didn't bring your 10 lol. Heck, one person I have fished with in Belize said he has caught 100+ tarpon on a rig similar to my 8 that I had with us.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

Ditto what Animal Chris said with the addition of Gotcha's to his fly list


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Also, throw in some Charteuse and White Clousers...a world wide fly.


----------

